# Wer darf an einem Privatgewässer kontrollieren???



## Gustav1980 (8. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

ein Bekannter von mir hat vor 5 Jahren ein Angelgewässer in Baden Württemberg von einem Kieswerk gepachtet. Es handelt sich um ein Privatgewässer des Kieswerks. Der Pachtvertrag wurde dem Regierungspräsidium ordnungsgemäß angezeigt. Er wurde auch anstandslos genehmigt. Wir diskutieren gerade in kleiner Runde darüber wer denn überhaupt an dem Gewässer kontrollieren darf? Die Meinungen gehen weit auseinander.

Nun wer darf da eigentlich kontrollieren?
Pächter ist ja klar. Von Ihm bestellte Personen auch klar.
Polizei? Eigentlich ja nicht da Privatgelände oder???
Staatliche Fischereiaufsicht???
Gibt es sonst noch jemand der kontrollieren darf???

Über Antworten wäre ich Euch dankbar.

Grüße


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Juli 2019)

Die Frage ist wohl auch wer darf da was kontrollieren....
Wenn es sich um gesetzliche Dinge handelt, wird die Polizei  wohl immer einschreiten können.
Wenn dort das Fischereirecht gilt sicher auch die staatlichen Fischereiaufseher.
Nur weil man etwas pachtet wird es ja nicht gleich zum privaten besonnders geschützten Raum, besonders wenn man nur das Fischereirecht pachtet.
Da werden also weiter die Gesetze gelten und auch überwacht werden.
Ausnahmen gibt es je nach Bundesland, aber in der Regel wird das wohl als öffentliches Gewässer betrachtet werden, wenn Ihr das schon genehmigt haben musstet.
Denn  das zeigt ja schon das dort wohl das Fischerreirecht gilt, was von Polizei und Fischereiaufsicht auch kontrolliert werden kann.
Ihr habt wohl lediglich das Fischerreirecht gepachtet, Anderen gehört der Grund und doch ist es öffenlicher Raum.


----------



## Andal (9. Juli 2019)

Ist das Gelände befriedet, sprich von einem Zaun eingefasst?


----------



## Pescador (9. Juli 2019)

In NRW:
Der Fischereirechtinhaber (Pächter) u. seine Beauftragten (z.B. Gewässerwarte u. ehrenamtl. Fischereiaufseher) sind zu Fischereikontrollen berechtigt.

Behördliche Kontrollberechtigte wie Polizei, Ordnungsamt u. Fischereiaufseher der UFB kontrollieren auf Privatgeländen nicht.
Ausnahme, sie werden gerufen bei Straftaten wie Fischwilderei oder Verstoß gegen TierSchG.

Und z.B. städtische Gewässer mit an privat verpachtetem Fischereirecht sind kein Privatgelände. Hier ist mit Fischereiaufsicht zu rechnen.


----------



## Pokolyt (9. Juli 2019)

Bei einem Privatgelände (Eigentümergemeinschaft), bei dem auch noch ausgeschildert *"Betreten verboten"* ist, kann ich mir Kontrollen durch Fischereiaufseher nicht vorstellen. 
Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Juli 2019)

Ein "Betreten Verboten" - Schild reicht in der Regel nicht aus, um ein sogenanntes befriedetes Besitztum zu erklären - Es hängt davon ab ob es tatsächlich von jedermann ohne Überwindung von Hindernissen zugänglich ist.


----------



## Pokolyt (9. Juli 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ein "Betreten Verboten" - Schild reicht in der Regel nicht aus, um ein sogenanntes befriedetes Besitztum zu erklären - Es hängt davon ab ob es tatsächlich von jedermann ohne Überwindung von Hindernissen zugänglich ist.



Das Gelände ist mit Maschendraht eingezäunt. Ein großes Tor für PKW ist vorhanden. Steht aber meistens auf.


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Juli 2019)

Also isses befriedetes Besitztum= Eigentümer /Besitzer und von ihm Beauftragte


----------



## Pescador (9. Juli 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Bei einem Privatgelände (Eigentümergemeinschaft), bei dem auch noch ausgeschildert *"Betreten verboten"* ist, kann ich mir Kontrollen durch Fischereiaufseher nicht vorstellen.
> Oder sehe ich das falsch?


Fischereiaufseher sind von der unteren Fischereibehörde bestellt, i.d.R. ehrenamtlich. Legitimiert durch eine Marke und durch ein Ausweisdokument, welches bei Kontrolle vorgezeigt werden muss. Hierdrin sind die durch ihn zu kontrollierenden Gewässer aufgeführt.
Nichts anderes hat er zu kontrollieren, und schon gar keine privaten oder gar umzäunten Gelände...


----------



## Gustav1980 (9. Juli 2019)

Das Gelände ist nur zum Teil eingezäunt. Ist aber schwer zugänglich weil es in einer Grube liegt und sehr eingewachsen ist. Man hat da einen Zugang am hinteren Teil des Sees und vorne über eine Schranke. Es stehen mehrere Schilder mit Betreten für unbefugte verboten. Also mein Bekannter meint das dort niemand kontrollieren darf da er es als Privat ansieht. Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher. Denke auch das POL und Fischereiaufseher kontrollieren dürfen aber nur dann wenn evtl. ein Verstoß gegen Tierschutz angezeigt wird. Einfach nur so dürfen die doch eigentlich nicht aufs Gelände? Das wäre doch Hausfriedensbruch.
Ach ja der Eigentümer hat nicht nur das Fischerreirecht sondern auch das gesamte Nutzungsrecht für das Gelände abgegeben.


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Juli 2019)

Was dein Bekannter meint ist unerheblich- die Widmung /Nutzung ist dem Verpächter definitiv bekannt und müsste vom Grundsatz her auch dem Pachtvertrag zu entnehmen sein...

Dementsprechend kann man dann auch Antwort geben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Juli 2019)

Dann muss ein verschließbarer Zaun rum der immer zu sein muss denn wenn er offen steht darf kontrolliert werden .Ferner wenn ich kontrollieren darf muss der Angler mir den Fischereischein notfalls am Zaun zeigen denn ohne Fischereischein geht gar nichts.Wenn er sich weigert kann die Polizei Amtshilfe leisten ….usw.


----------



## Mooskugel (9. Juli 2019)

Gustav1980 schrieb:


> Denke auch das POL und Fischereiaufseher kontrollieren dürfen aber nur dann wenn evtl. ein Verstoß gegen Tierschutz angezeigt wird.



Wenn ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgestz angezeigt wird hat ein Fischereiaufseher keinerlei Befugnisse. Fischereiaufseher dürfen Kontrollen bezüglich Fischereirecht durchführen und nichts anderes.

Ob jetzt auf diesem Gelände kann ich leider nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Juli 2019)

Das kannste aber nicht als allgemeingültig so stehen lassen!!!

In Nds als Beispiel gibt es keine Scheinpflicht - und jeder würde dich entweder am Schlawittchen vom Grundstück zerren oder dir am Zaun nen Vogel zeigen!

Und die Sache mit dem offenen Tor/ Zaun ist Schmarrn - absolut


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Juli 2019)

Gustav1980 schrieb:


> Einfach nur so dürfen die doch eigentlich nicht aufs Gelände? Das wäre doch Hausfriedensbruch.



Hausfriedensbruch......betrifft Wohnraum, Gebäude, Gärten und Autos...aber doch nicht Wald, Wiesen oder Wasserflächen.
Das wird öffentlicher Raum sein, egal was da für Schilder stehen oder ob es umzäunt ist.
Oft kann man nicht mal das Baden oder Betreten verbieten, wenn es den Eigentümer nicht schädigt oder gefährlich ist.
Denn das sind Allgemeine Rechte und die Zäune und Verbote sollen eher Eigentümer vor der  Haftung bei Schäden schützen.

Ich weiß nicht ob die Polizei dort die Angelberechtigungen kontrollieren wird, aber die Einhaltung der Gesetze wird sie schon kontrollieren dürfen.
Düren und bei Anzeige auch kontrollieren müssen....
Wenn dort bei Euch im Lande Fischereischeinpflicht besteht, kann das natürlich auch kontrolliert werden.


----------



## Mooskugel (9. Juli 2019)

Auszug aus dem Fischereigesetz NRW

§ 54
Amtliche Fischereiaufseher,
Pflichten und Befugnisse

(1) Die Fischereibehörde kann sich zur Erfüllung ihrer Überwachungsaufgaben amtlich verpflichteter Fischereiaufseher bedienen.

(2) Den amtlich verpflichteten Fischereiaufsehern sind auf Verlangen auch die beim Fischfang gebrauchten Fanggeräte, die Fische und Fanggeräte in Fischereifahrzeugen sowie die Fischbehälter vorzuzeigen.

(3) Die amtlich verpflichteten Fischereiaufseher sind bei der Durchführung der Fischereiaufsicht befugt, Grundstücke zu betreten und Gewässer zu befahren.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Juli 2019)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgestz angezeigt wird hat ein Fischereiaufseher keinerlei Befugnisse. Fischereiaufseher dürfen Kontrollen bezüglich Fischereirecht durchführen und nichts anderes.
> 
> Ob jetzt auf diesem Gelände kann ich leider nichts zu sagen.



Verallgemeinert?

Wenn der Aufseher auf das Fischereirecht vereidigt wurde gilt das dann wohl Länderspezifisch.
Da wird Deine Aussage oft nicht mehr stimmen, da viele Länder längst auch im Fischerreirecht Natur u. Tierschutzdinge verankert haben.
Denn er soll ja das Fischereirecht überwachen und nicht nur helfen die Eigentumsrechte zu verteidigen.


----------



## Gustav1980 (9. Juli 2019)

Haha. Auch hier gehen die Meinungen weit auseinander. Ja bei uns in BW besteht Fischereischeinpflicht und eine Fischereierlaubnis braucht man auch. Wurde mir per Jahreskarte überlassen. Jetzt bin ich beziehungsweise wir immer noch nicht schlauer.  Ein anderer Bekannter von uns behauptet sogar, dass jeder der in Besitz eines gültigen Jahresfischereischeines ist, an jedem Gewässer kontrollieren darf. Das glaube ich nicht. Schon ein spannendes Thema


----------



## Mooskugel (9. Juli 2019)

@BERND2000
Falls das im Fischereirecht niedergeschrieben sein sollte ja. Ich habe zumindest im Fischereirecht NRW nichts dazu gefunden. Hab jetzt auch keine Lust die Fischereigesetze aller Bundesländer zu lesen.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

ich kann nur von Bayern mitreden; da darf der Fischereiaufseher fremde Grundstücke betreten und Kontrollen durchführen, sobald er jemand mir Angelgerät am Wasser sieht. Außerdem noch bestimmte Beamte der Ordnungsbehörde und natürlich die Polizei.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gustav1980 (9. Juli 2019)

Ok. Habe gerade das Fischereigesetz Baden Württemberg aufgerufen. Da steht ja alles drin. Hätte man ja auch mal früher drauf kommen können

*§ 50
Fischereiaufsicht*
(1) Die Fischereiaufsicht ist Aufgabe der Fischereibehörde. Sie bestellt die staatlichen Fischereiaufseher.

(2) Zur Durchführung der Fischereiaufsicht kann die Fischereibehörde auch sonstige zuverlässige Personen, die volljährig und im Besitz eines gültigen Fischereischeins sein müssen, zu ehrenamtlichen Fischereiaufsehern bestellen. Sie unterliegen der Dienstaufsicht der Fischereibehörde, die ihnen einen Dienstausweis ausstellt.

(3) Auf oder an Gewässern mit Fanggeräten angetroffene Personen haben den Fischereiaufsehern auf Verlangen jederzeit

1.
die Personalien anzugeben,

2.
den Fischereischein, den Jugendfischereischein sowie den Erlaubnisschein zur Prüfung auszuhändigen,

3.
die mitgeführten Fanggeräte, die Fische und Fanggeräte in Fischereifahrzeugen sowie die Fischbehälter vorzuzeigen.

Die Führer von Wasserfahrzeugen, von denen aus Fischfang betrieben wird, haben auf Anruf sofort ihre Fahrzeuge anzuhalten und auf Verlangen den Fischereiaufseher an Bord zu holen. Die Weiterfahrt ist erst zulässig, wenn der Fischereiaufseher dies gestattet.

(4) Der Fischereiaufseher hat bei dienstlichem Einschreiten auf Verlangen seinen Dienstausweis vorzuzeigen, es sei denn, daß ihm dies aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht zugemutet werden kann. Der Fischereiaufseher ist befugt, Personen,

1.
die unberechtigt fischen,

2.
die auf oder an Gewässern, in denen sie nicht zur Ausübung der Fischerei berechtigt sind, mit Fanggeräten angetroffen werden, oder

3.
die eine sonstige Zuwiderhandlung gegen fischereiliche Vorschriften begehen,

die gefangenen Fische und die Fanggeräte abzunehmen. Er ist ferner berechtigt, Grundstücke zu betreten und, soweit anderweitige Bestimmungen nicht entgegenstehen, Gewässer zu befahren. Die Fischereiaufseher haben bei der Ausübung der Fischereiaufsicht die Stellung von Polizeibeamten im Sinne des Polizeigesetzes. Die Befugnisse des Polizeivollzugsdienstes bleiben unberührt.

(5) Der ehrenamtliche Fischereiaufseher hat die abgenommenen Fische und Fanggeräte unverzüglich einer Polizeidienststelle zu übergeben.

Steht mal nichts von Ordnungsamt oder Polizei. Deswegen gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus, das diese Behörden nicht befugt sind das Gelände zu betreten und zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Pokolyt (9. Juli 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Hausfriedensbruch......betrifft Wohnraum, Gebäude, Gärten und Autos...aber doch nicht Wald, Wiesen oder Wasserflächen.
> Das wird öffentlicher Raum sein, egal was da für Schilder stehen oder ob es umzäunt ist.
> Oft kann man nicht mal das Baden oder Betreten verbieten, wenn es den Eigentümer nicht schädigt oder gefährlich ist.
> Denn das sind Allgemeine Rechte und die Zäune und Verbote sollen eher Eigentümer vor der  Haftung bei Schäden schützen.
> ...



Hausfriedensbruch sehe ich anders. Wenn das mein privates Grundstück ist, dann kann es nicht öffentlicher Raum sein. Egal ob Wald oder Wiese. Vorausgesetzt das es als privat kenntlich gemacht und eingefriedet wurde. Mein Garten ist auch kein öffentlicher Raum.


----------



## Andal (9. Juli 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Hausfriedensbruch sehe ich anders. Wenn das mein privates Grundstück ist, dann kann es nicht öffentlicher Raum sein. Egal ob Wald oder Wiese. Vorausgesetzt das es als privat kenntlich gemacht und eingefriedet wurde. Mein Garten ist auch kein öffentlicher Raum.


Trotzdem kann auch dein Garten jederzeit von der Polizei betreten werden, wenn der berechtigte Verdacht besteht, dass dort geltendes Recht gebrochen wird.

Aber bei dem Gewässer, das ja offensichtlich sehr deutlich als "Privat" gekennzeichnet ist und weitestgehend nicht betretbar ist, wird eh keiner kommen, um einfach nur zu kontrollieren. Es sei denn, die Polizei hat eben diesen berechtigten Verdacht. Da müsste dann nach m.M. auch etwas mehr vorliegen, als der Anruf vom Knöllchen-Horst, dass dort wohl "einer ohne Schein" angelt. Zumal es sich bei der Grube ja um ein seit eh und je nicht öffentliches Gelände handelt.


----------



## nostradamus (9. Juli 2019)

Hi,
bitte klärt doch erstmal ob das einzäunen eines Grundstückes ausserhalb einer geschlossenen Ortschaft überhaupt erlaubt ist. Ich glaube da wird sich die Argumentationsgrundlage von einigen Ändern ....


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Juli 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann auch dein Garten jederzeit von der Polizei betreten werden, wenn der berechtigte Verdacht besteht, dass dort geltendes Recht gebrochen wird.
> 
> Aber bei dem Gewässer, das ja offensichtlich sehr deutlich als "Privat" gekennzeichnet ist und weitestgehend nicht betretbar ist, wird eh keiner kommen, um einfach nur zu kontrollieren. Es sei denn, die Polizei hat eben diesen berechtigten Verdacht. Da müsste dann nach m.M. auch etwas mehr vorliegen, als der Anruf vom Knöllchen-Horst, dass dort wohl "einer ohne Schein" angelt. Zumal es sich bei der Grube ja um ein seit eh und je nicht öffentliches Gelände handelt.



Aber nicht für jeden Furz und Feuerstein- da müsste schon etwas mehr substanzielles als Begründung vorliegen, und zwar mit begründetem Verdachtshintergrund oder KONKRETEM Anlass;

Verfahren hinsichtlich Dienstordnung oder gar Dienstvergehen lauern an jeder Ecke und sind ziemlich ungeil für die Betroffenen....und im ÖDR bin ich recht gut bewandt


Ich schraube gern in meiner Reihengarage, was einigen in meiner Nachbarschaft nicht passt- trotz fehledem Grundstückstor werden ab und an diverse Leute von mir des Grundstückes verwiesen....und alle wissen, dass sie meiner Aufforderung besser folge leisten- es gab NIE Nachfragen und Sachverhalte konnten an der Straße/ Grundstücksgrenze besprochen werden.


----------



## Andal (9. Juli 2019)

Darum schrieb ich ja auch vom berechtigten Verdacht auf einen Rechtsbruch. In der Realität muss das schon was sein, dass sie anrücken. Oder du "gut amtsbekannt" sein, oder dein Nachbar von der ganz hartnäckigen Sorte...!

Im konkreten Fall Angelgrube werden wohl nie welche auftauchen.


----------



## Pokolyt (9. Juli 2019)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> bitte klärt doch erstmal ob das einzäunen eines Grundstückes ausserhalb einer geschlossenen Ortschaft überhaupt erlaubt ist. Ich glaube da wird sich die Argumentationsgrundlage von einigen Ändern ....


Dürfen dann Forellenpuffs, Kleingartenanlagen, Feriensiedlungen usw. nicht mehr eingefriedet werden?
Ist ja wohl unsinnig.
Wir sind eine Wochenendbungalow-Siedlung mit Teich (7ha). Wir haben das Grundstück gekauft und ist somit Privateigentum. Eingezäund und mit Schildern (Betreten verboten, Privat) ausgeschildert. Wenn da ein Fischereiaufseher kontrollieren wollte, würde er wahrscheinlich baden gehen.


----------



## Andal (9. Juli 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Wenn da ein Fischereiaufseher kontrollieren wollte, würde er wahrscheinlich baden gehen.


Siehste, ich würde den auf die Terrasse bitten, einen Kaffee, oder Tee anbieten, etwas plaudern und mich in der absoluten Gewissheit wiegen, dass nie wieder einer zu einer Kontrolle aufkreuzen wird. Viel effizienter, als ihn in den Teich zu werfen.


----------



## Mikesch (9. Juli 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Siehste, ich würde den auf die Terrasse bitten, einen Kaffee, oder Tee anbieten, etwas plaudern und mich in der absoluten Gewissheit wiegen, dass nie wieder einer zu einer Kontrolle aufkreuzen wird. Viel effizienter, als ihn in den Teich zu werfen.


Oder der Nassauer kommt jedes Wochenende.  ,


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Juli 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Hausfriedensbruch sehe ich anders. Wenn das mein privates Grundstück ist, dann kann es nicht öffentlicher Raum sein. Egal ob Wald oder Wiese. Vorausgesetzt das es als privat kenntlich gemacht und eingefriedet wurde. Mein Garten ist auch kein öffentlicher Raum.



Viel Spass....

Haus und Hofgrundstücke, Betriebe oder Autos sind geschützte Räume.
Ergo fallen da auch kleine Gartenteiche rein, aber nicht öffentliche Gewässer, Wald und Flur. wo das normale Recht gilt.
Da hilft es Dier auch keine Schilder auf zu stellen oder Zäune zu ziehen, was öffentlich ist legt der Gesetzgeber fest.

Bei Gefahr,Bedrohungslagen oder begründeten Verdacht, geht gar noch mehr. 
Also hüte sich wer meint einen Polizisten oder Fischereiaufseher oder auch nur einen Badegast an seinem gepachteten See ins Wasser zu werfen, weil man meint das ware privat. und man hätte dort jedes Recht.

Ich staune....Wer hier aufgewachsen ist sollte die Rechtslage doch kennen.
Wer etwas pachtet, sollte wenigstens wissen was für Pflichten,Rechte er hat und welche eben nicht.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Juli 2019)

Auf die Schnelle...für B.W
Ist Euer See kleiner als 2500m² oder eine Fischzucht?
Nein..?
Dnn gilt da das Fischereirecht mit allen Regellungen und Aufsehern.
Da ist es dann wohl öffentlicherRaum

*§ 1*
*Geltungsbereich*
(1) Dieses Gesetz regelt die Fischerei in allen ständig oder zeitweilig in Betten fließenden oder stehenden Gewässern.

(2) Auf bewirtschaftete Anlagen der Teichwirtschaft und der Fischzucht finden nur die §§ 3 bis 12, 14 Abs. 2 sowie §§ 15, 16, 38, 39, 44, 45, 50 und 51 Anwendung. Gleiches gilt für Gewässer bis zu 0,25 ha, denen es an einer für jede Art des Fischwechsels geeigneten Verbindung mit anderen Gewässern fehlt und an denen nur ein einziges nicht beschränktes Fischereirecht besteht; § 31 findet Anwendung.

(3) Dieses Gesetz gilt zusätzlich für Anlagen der Aquakultur, die nicht Gewässer im Sinne des Absatzes 1 sind, soweit dies ausdrücklich bestimmt ist.

(4) Die wasser- und naturschutzrechtlichen Bestimmungen bleiben unberührt.

---------------------------------
*§ 50
Fischereiaufsicht*
(1) Die Fischereiaufsicht ist Aufgabe der Fischereibehörde. Sie bestellt die staatlichen Fischereiaufseher.

(2) Zur Durchführung der Fischereiaufsicht kann die Fischereibehörde auch sonstige zuverlässige Personen, die volljährig und im Besitz eines gültigen Fischereischeins sein müssen, zu ehrenamtlichen Fischereiaufsehern bestellen. Sie unterliegen der Dienstaufsicht der Fischereibehörde, die ihnen einen Dienstausweis ausstellt.

(3) Auf oder an Gewässern mit Fanggeräten angetroffene Personen haben den Fischereiaufsehern auf Verlangen jederzeit

1.
die Personalien anzugeben,

2.
den Fischereischein, den Jugendfischereischein sowie den Erlaubnisschein zur Prüfung auszuhändigen,

3.
die mitgeführten Fanggeräte, die Fische und Fanggeräte in Fischereifahrzeugen sowie die Fischbehälter vorzuzeigen.

Die Führer von Wasserfahrzeugen, von denen aus Fischfang betrieben wird, haben auf Anruf sofort ihre Fahrzeuge anzuhalten und auf Verlangen den Fischereiaufseher an Bord zu holen. Die Weiterfahrt ist erst zulässig, wenn der Fischereiaufseher dies gestattet.

(4) Der Fischereiaufseher hat bei dienstlichem Einschreiten auf Verlangen seinen Dienstausweis vorzuzeigen, es sei denn, daß ihm dies aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht zugemutet werden kann. Der Fischereiaufseher ist befugt, Personen,

1.
die unberechtigt fischen,

2.
die auf oder an Gewässern, in denen sie nicht zur Ausübung der Fischerei berechtigt sind, mit Fanggeräten angetroffen werden, oder

3.
die eine sonstige Zuwiderhandlung gegen fischereiliche Vorschriften begehen,

die gefangenen Fische und die Fanggeräte abzunehmen. Er ist ferner berechtigt, Grundstücke zu betreten und, soweit anderweitige Bestimmungen nicht entgegenstehen, Gewässer zu befahren. Die Fischereiaufseher haben bei der Ausübung der Fischereiaufsicht die Stellung von Polizeibeamten im Sinne des Polizeigesetzes. Die Befugnisse des Polizeivollzugsdienstes bleiben unberührt.


----------



## Pokolyt (9. Juli 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Viel Spass....
> 
> Haus und Hofgrundstücke, Betriebe oder Autos sind geschützte Räume.
> Ergo fallen da auch kleine Gartenteiche rein, aber nicht öffentliche Gewässer, Wald und Flur. wo das normale Recht gilt.
> ...



Nochmal. Das Grundstück ist nicht gepachtet. Es ist käuflich erworben und steht so im Grundbuch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Juli 2019)

Gustav1980 schrieb:


> Haha. Auch hier gehen die Meinungen weit auseinander. Ja bei uns in BW besteht Fischereischeinpflicht und eine Fischereierlaubnis braucht man auch. Wurde mir per Jahreskarte überlassen. Jetzt bin ich beziehungsweise wir immer noch nicht schlauer.  Ein anderer Bekannter von uns behauptet sogar, dass jeder der in Besitz eines gültigen Jahresfischereischeines ist, an jedem Gewässer kontrollieren darf. Das glaube ich nicht. Schon ein spannendes Thema


Kontrollieren darf nur ein Fischereiaufseher und oder ein Fischereirechtsinhaber...der muss im Wasserbuch eingetragen sein... für fragen was ist ein Wasserbuch...  Grundbuch für Wasserflächen....kein anderer außer die Polizei natürlich auch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Juli 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Nochmal. Das Grundstück ist nicht gepachtet. Es ist käuflich erworben und steht so im Grundbuch.


Das Grundstück schon und das Wasser???


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

nochmal zu Zäunen: meines Wissens kann man nicht einfach einen Zaun um sein Grundstück irgendwo in der Prärie errichten, dazu ist eine bauamtliche Genehmigung erforderlich und die da zu bekommen ist so gut wie aussichtslos.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Pokolyt (9. Juli 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> Das Grundstück schon und das Wasser???



Das gesamte Grundstück einschließlich Teich.


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nochmal zu Zäunen: meines Wissens kann man nicht einfach einen Zaun um sein Grundstück irgendwo in der Prärie errichten, dazu ist eine bauamtliche Genehmigung erforderlich und die da zu bekommen ist so gut wie aussichtslos.
> 
> ...


Wenn das so aussichtslos ist, dann erkläre mir mal warum es das so oft gibt. (Jeder Forellenpuff zB). Auch wir haben die Genemigung von der Stadt.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Juli 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Das gesamte Grundstück einschließlich Teich.
> 
> Wenn das so aussichtslos ist, dann erkläre mir mal warum es das so oft gibt. (Jeder Forellenpuff zB). Auch wir haben die Genemigung von der Stadt.



Hallo,

bei uns hatte mal der Besitzer eines Ufergrundstückes an einem Fluss dieses eingezäunt und damit den Zugang für die Angler auf etwa 200 Meter verhindert. Wir (Verein) klagten dagegen und er musste den Zaun auch wieder entfernen, da er auch nachträglich keine Baugenehmgung dafür erhielt. Zäune müssen namlich im Bebaungsplan ausgewiesen sein, liegt kein Bebauungsplan vor, gibt es auch keine Genehmiung, zumindest bei uns nicht. Wenn ihr eine Genehmigung habt ist ja alles ok. Aber bei uns ist die kaum zu bekommen. Ein Fürst aus dem Nördlinger Raum hatte mal seinen Wald (Jagdrevier) einzäunen lassen. Der klagte durch alle Instanzen (der finanzielle Background war vorhanden) und bekam nicht recht. Auch diesen Zaun gibt es nicht mehr.
Zu Forellenpuffs kann ich nicht viel sagen, das es die bei uns so gut wie nicht gibt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Juli 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Das gesamte Grundstück einschließlich Teich.
> 
> Wenn das so aussichtslos ist, dann erkläre mir mal warum es das so oft gibt. (Jeder Forellenpuff zB). Auch wir haben die Genemigung von der Stadt.


Baurechtlich darfst du bis 180 cm einen Zaun um dein Grundstück ziehen ohne Baugenehmigung.Jedes Bundesland macht seinen eigenen shit…..


----------



## Andal (9. Juli 2019)

Niemond hodd die Obsicht einen Zauhn zu bauhn!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Juli 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> Baurechtlich darfst du bis 180 cm einen Zaun um dein Grundstück ziehen ohne Baugenehmigung.Jedes Bundesland macht seinen eigenen shit…..



Für Bayern ist das ganz klar im Vollzug zum Bayerischen Natzurschutzgesetz geregelt (mit entsprechendem Bezug auf die Bayerische Verfassung); Umfang und Inhalt des Rechts auf Naturgenuss und Erholung: https://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayVwV97443-0

Wer hier einen Zaun um sein Gewässer, seine Wiese oder Wald zieht, hat ein Problem. Und da gibt es auch keinerlei Toleranz.

Das Gewässer, über das der Thread-Ersteller spricht, liegt wohl in Sachsen-Anhalt. Dort kann die rechtliche Situation eine völlig andere sein.


----------



## Minimax (10. Juli 2019)

Ah, endlich mal wieder ein Jurisprudenzthread, und an Ferngutachten, robusten Lösungsansätzen und Zitaten aus 722 einzelnen Länderrechten sowie eigenen Überzeugungen herrscht wie immer kein Mangel





Übrigens zum Thema Maschendrahtzaun gabs doch glaub ich auch mal ein Liedchen, soweit ich mich erinnere...


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Juli 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Für Bayern ist das ganz klar im Vollzug zum Bayerischen Natzurschutzgesetz geregelt (mit entsprechendem Bezug auf die Bayerische Verfassung); Umfang und Inhalt des Rechts auf Naturgenuss und Erholung: https://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayVwV97443-0
> 
> Wer hier einen Zaun um sein Gewässer, seine Wiese oder Wald zieht, hat ein Problem. Und da gibt es auch keinerlei Toleranz.
> 
> Das Gewässer, über das der Thread-Ersteller spricht, liegt wohl in Sachsen-Anhalt. Dort kann die rechtliche Situation eine völlig andere sein.



Nicht Bayern, NRW, Niedersachsen und auch nicht Sachsen.A......sondern so wie gleich im ersten Beitrag, mit der Frage, schon am Anfang *klar beschrieben in B.W.*
>>
Hallo,
ein Bekannter von mir hat vor 5 Jahren ein Angelgewässer in Baden Württemberg von einem Kieswerk gepachtet.<<

Ich kann gut verstehen warum viele Menschen denken in Foren würde man keine Antworten finden.
Um diese vielen Antworten nach Wahrheit und Antworten zu durchsuchen, braucht es unglaublich viel Hintergrundwissen.
Total Vermüllt.


----------



## phirania (10. Juli 2019)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=yxwXozLR2IA&usg=AOvVaw3EpcNj6Wyufuc1Sf_6eXp-


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Juli 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ah, endlich mal wieder ein Jurisprudenzthread, und an Ferngutachten, robusten Lösungsansätzen und Zitaten aus 722 einzelnen Länderrechten sowie eigenen Überzeugungen herrscht wie immer kein Mangel


Schön dass du ein Zielgruppengerechtes Video gepostet hast


----------



## trawar (10. Juli 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Nochmal. Das Grundstück ist nicht gepachtet. Es ist käuflich erworben und steht so im Grundbuch.



Ich verfolge das mit da mich das Thema auch interessiert aber ich null Ahnung habe.

Im Einganspost steht aber ganz klar das es gepachtet ist oder bezieht sich deine Aussage auf etwas anderes?


----------



## Mooskugel (10. Juli 2019)

Gustav1980 schrieb:


> Ok. Habe gerade das Fischereigesetz Baden Württemberg aufgerufen. Da steht ja alles drin. Hätte man ja auch mal früher drauf kommen können





BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nicht Bayern, NRW, Niedersachsen und auch nicht Sachsen.A......sondern so wie gleich im ersten Beitrag, mit der Frage, schon am Anfang *klar beschrieben in B.W.*
> >>
> Hallo,
> ein Bekannter von mir hat vor 5 Jahren ein Angelgewässer in Baden Württemberg von einem Kieswerk gepachtet.<<
> ...



Die Antworten haben dem Fragesteller aber soweit weitergeholfen, dass es im Fischereigesetz BW nachgesehen hat und seine Antwort gefunden hat. So what?


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2019)

mikesch schrieb:


> Oder der Nassauer kommt jedes Wochenende.  ,


Dann wäre er mehr als "gewonnen"!


----------



## sprogoe (10. Juli 2019)

mikesch schrieb:


> Oder der Nassauer kommt jedes Wochenende.  ,


Dann schick ihn zu den Teichen, die ich mal in Pacht hatte, gespeist von reinem Quellwasser, die Quelle entsprang auf dem Grundstück mit einer Wassertemperatur von 8 Grad, Sommer wie Winter. Selbst im Sommer wurde das Teichwasser nicht wärmer als 13 Grad, trotz voller Sonneneinstrahlung.


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2019)

Und was hat das jetzt miteinander zu tun?


----------



## sprogoe (10. Juli 2019)

Verstehste keinen Spaß mehr?


----------



## Andal (10. Juli 2019)

Doch, aber wo ist da der Witz?


----------



## knutwuchtig (16. Juli 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> Dann muss ein verschließbarer Zaun rum der immer zu sein muss denn wenn er offen steht darf kontrolliert werden .Ferner wenn ich kontrollieren darf muss der Angler mir den Fischereischein notfalls am Zaun zeigen denn ohne Fischereischein geht gar nichts.Wenn er sich weigert kann die Polizei Amtshilfe leisten ….usw.



ausgemachter blödsinn

privat ist privat ! ein befriedetes besitzum gilt auch dann noch als befriedet, wenn z.b. ein tor offen steht .

ein schild betreten für unbefugte verboten kann das natürlich verdeutlichen.

der zaun muß nicht einmal hoch sein . theoretisch reicht  eine symbolische abgrenzung  von 30cm oder 1m

für die polizei oder ordnungsamt,feuerwehr  gilt betreten nur auf verlangen, mit durchsuchungsbefehl oder gefahr in verzug.

rest bleibt draußen .
ab eine bestimmten gewässergröße hat die untere fischereibhehörde ein interesse , aber unangemeldet darf die 0,nix
es sei denn wie gesagt es geht eine allgemeingefahr aus ,illegale machenschaften seuchen und dergleichen !
die rücken dann aber nicht allein an
davon ab

nur weil man jetzt nicht mit kontrollen rechnen muß, darf man trotzdem nicht alles machen!
wer so blauäugig ist , bekommt garantiert irgendwann eine gepfefferte rechnung !!


----------



## knutwuchtig (16. Juli 2019)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> bitte klärt doch erstmal ob das einzäunen eines Grundstückes ausserhalb einer geschlossenen Ortschaft überhaupt erlaubt ist. Ich glaube da wird sich die Argumentationsgrundlage von einigen Ändern ....



nein muß man auch nicht ! 
es reicht , wenn man die grenzen anzeigt und ein schild betreten verboten ectr pp
zäune sind nur für deppen, die nicht lesen können !


----------



## knutwuchtig (16. Juli 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Das gesamte Grundstück einschließlich Teich.
> 
> Wenn das so aussichtslos ist, dann erkläre mir mal warum es das so oft gibt. (Jeder Forellenpuff zB). Auch wir haben die Genemigung von der Stadt.



bei forellenpuffs gibt es auch berechtigte interessen . ! zum einen unberechtigtes betreten zum anderm schutz des eigentums vor diebstahl .

zäune, die aus willkür die landschaft zerschneiden und das wild am wandern hindern, sind verboten! .
von daher kann auch ein noch so reicher popanz nicht einfach sein jagdrevier vergattern !

das gleiche gilt auch für teiche und seen in der gewachsenen landschaft 
schilder mit betreten verboten reichen ,um bei mißachtung als hausfriedensbruch geahndet zu werden .

soweit klar ?


----------



## knutwuchtig (16. Juli 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ah, endlich mal wieder ein Jurisprudenzthread, und an Ferngutachten, robusten Lösungsansätzen und Zitaten aus 722 einzelnen Länderrechten sowie eigenen Überzeugungen herrscht wie immer kein Mangel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nostradamus (16. Juli 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> nein muß man auch nicht !
> es reicht , wenn man die grenzen anzeigt und ein schild betreten verboten ectr pp
> zäune sind nur für deppen, die nicht lesen können !



Hi,
das kann gut sein! Allerdings ging es primär nicht um das Betreten sondern eher um den Umstand einen Zaun zu ziehen.... . Wollte auf nette Art einigen Leuten mitteilen, dass sie absolut keine Ahnung haben bzgl Zäune setzen.... !


----------



## nostradamus (16. Juli 2019)

forellenanlagen .... . 

Da hast du leicht die falsche rechtsgrundlage erwischt ....


----------



## Pokolyt (17. Juli 2019)

Hallo.
Bin mir immer noch nicht sicher ob bei mir kontrolliert werden darf.
Die Anlage:
10 ha großes Grundstück mit 7ha Teich drin.
Auf dem Grundstück 30 Bungalows, die teilweise ganzjährig bewohnt sind.
Das Grundstück ist von den Bungalos-Inhabern gekauft und im Grundbuch eingetragen worden.
Das Grunstück ist eingezäund und mit Betreten verboten-Schilder gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Piere (17. Juli 2019)

Warum so viel Theorie ? Ist praktisch ganz einfach. Polizist betritt Dein Grundstück und teilt Dir mit, dass er einen Hinweis auf Verstoß gegen Fischerei oder Tierschutzgesetz erhalten habe und dies jetzt kontrolliere. Kontrolle wird dann einfach durchgeführt Punkt.
Jetzt kann weiter rege diskutiert werden.

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Juli 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Bin mir immer noch nicht sicher ob bei mir kontrolliert werden darf.
> Die Anlage:
> 10 ha großes Grundstück mit 7ha Teich drin.
> ...



Hallo,

kommt darauf an, was in "Deinem" Landesfischereigesetz steht. In Bayern z. B. darf der Fischereiaufseher private Grundstücke betreten, auch wenn diese eingezäunt sind (wird natürlich nur in Ausnahmefällen vorkommen). Das Fischereigesetz endet nicht an einem Zaun.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (17. Juli 2019)

^
 

http://www.landesrecht.sachsen-anha...schG+ST&psml=bssahprod.psml&max=true&aiz=true

§ 15 ???

Frag doch einfach einen Anwalt, oder mach Dir weniger Kopp/häng es an die große Glocke...


----------



## nostradamus (17. Juli 2019)

Hi,
hinzu kommt noch, dass u.a. die untere wasserbehörde auf dein Geländer gehen darf ohne vorherige genehmigung. Falls sie was sehen, können sie wiederrum einschreiten bzw. im Notfall die Polizei rufen.
gruß
mario


----------

